# Magic has angels wings now....



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

I am so VERY SORRY, but I know that Magic is at peace and in no pain, and that is all that matters. 
I am so glad your Husband made it home in time.
Magic is a beautiful girl and will have lots of furkids to keep her company: Selka, Smooch and Snobear just to name a few.

I love that picture of Magic.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

So sorry to read about Magic's passing to the bridge Chris. Such hard decisions we have to make.

I've not seen the picture of Magic before, it truly shows the spirit of goldens. She was a very beautiful girl.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh, that picture :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat

I'm so sorry.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. They say a picture is worth a thousand words--that picture is priceless. May her memories and time comfort you in the days ahead and turn your tears to smiles when you remember her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Rest peacefully, Magic.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry it was Magic's time to leave, but so glad she passed peacefully and surrounded by love.

I love hre pciture. Such a pretty, happy girl.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The loss of our sweet goldens, is so sad, but the joy they brought to us, is the best, sorry you had to lose her, thinking of you.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm sorry Chris. 

That is such a wonderful picture and her happiness shines through.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

That picture is priceless! I am so sorry for your loss of Magic. Rest easy sweet girl.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss....

RIP beautiful Magic.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and am sending you prayers for comfort as you grieve. RIP sweet Magic.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

I am so glad that you kissed Magic from all of us, and told her to look out for all of our Furbabies at the Bridge!
Today is my Smooch's 3 month anniverdsary since she went to the Bridge.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about Magic  I wish I did not have to read this when I woke up this morning. She's in a pain free place now.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

RIP sweet baby girl. That Picture is so very representative of the happiness this lovely breed of dog totally lives everyday. She was indeed so very special. She has a good "Bud" up there waiting for her. My grief is still very fresh from losing my boy Frazier, and I know that the days ahead of you will be long at first. I wish you many good days ahead, and lots of love. So Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you today. That is a beautiful picture of your baby.


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

Magic, you beautiful girl. May you rest in peace.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Magic was a gorgeous girl, I am so sorry you had to lose her to this terrible disease.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris, am so sorry that Magic has lost her battle, and that right now you will all be broken hearted.

Run free Magic and sleep softly


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Magic. Rest in peace sweetheart.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry, rest in peace Magic.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Magic. I know she will forever be in your heart. 

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Jo's Goldens (Jan 23, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Magic. They all work their way into our hearts, to stay forever. Such a sweet looking girl. May you rest softly dear Magic.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. That picture of Magic is stunning, it is easy to see how much she brought to your life. 

Sleep softly at the Bridge Magic.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris, through tears I can picture Selka coming to meet beautiful Magic in Heaven. They'll be playing while waiting for us.
I am here for you if you need to talk. God bless you and Godspeed sweet Magic.


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry. That was just way too quick and way too young. Your entire family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so sorry for the loss of your Magic.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So much joy in that picture. I know one day you will be able to remember the special moments without tears. Run free dear Magic....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. Magic was a beautiful girl. I wish I had words that would take away the pain you are feeling.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Run free - play hard and sleep softly sweet Magic.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

RIP dear Magic. Play with my little Vivien at the bridge. I know how you loved her and she knows too.
A fellow Dichi lover!!
Alex


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I didnt know Magic, but I feel your loss, crying for her as I read your post....run free sweet Magic, you derserve it sweet girl...


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

What a wonderful picture of Magic. I am so sorry for your loss and wish you peace and strength at this very difficult time.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

O I am so sorry for you losing her. I'm sure she is running around those wide fields now with her friends. I'm so very sorry for you...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry​ 








Farewell Sweet Magic
RIP


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Rest in peace, dear Magic.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry you have lost your sweet girl. Run free Magic.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Magic.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...Run free, dear Magic!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Chris,

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Magic. That picture really shows her love of life and of being loved by you. She was surrounded by some amazing pups when she arrived at the bridge to help keep her company. Thank you for giving her a kiss from us. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Magic, she was a beautiful girl. What a wonderful picture of her, she had that special Golden smile.

Rest in peace sweet girl...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Run free at the bridge, Magic. I'm so very sorry for your loss.

The photo of her is just stunning, and captures the essence of her wonderful spirit. I hope that it brings a smile to your face when you see it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Chris, I'm so sorry. Magic was such a gorgeous, special girl. I know she'll be treasured in your heart forever. Prayers of comfort, healing and peace are coming your way. And, Magic, Godspeed sweetheart.... you will be always cherished.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

My condolences....a beautful girl that Magic.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

That is such a beautiful picture of Magic. You can tell that she was happy and had a wonderful life. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, that picture is an amazing one, very lovely and one that I know you will treasure for the rest of your life. Seems like so very many of us are losing our goldens one after another. So unfair but at least we know they are all in good company together. May the days to come feel less lonely and your good memories fill the space you feel now in your heart.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for all of your kind thoughts. It really means alot.

She was diagnosed one week ago today. While it obviously progressed fast it feels like I just went through the longest week of my life and the last 6 hours seem like an eternity. Right now I think I am just numb and feeling like I don't know what to do next.

I took Jazz out for a walk, tossed her ball. She was happy to go but definitely confused. I brought back Magic's collar from the vet and let her smell it. She looked so sad and went to lay under one of the kitchen chairs. I do know it will get better but it sure does suck right now.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

She was a beauty, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Magic ~ Godspeed & Love Always


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Run free, sweet Magic!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for all you have been through this week. RIP dear Magic, you were so beautiful and so loved!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

That truly is a great, happy pic of Magic. So sorry she had to leave you all.
Fly high with the angels Magic x


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Goodbye sweet Magic! Please give my girl a kiss from me.

I'm sorry this had to happen, but I guess God decided it was her time. As someone says to me "She found her meaning in life". I'm sorry I know how it feels. I'll keep you in my prayers especially over the coming days.

ETA : Remember she is pain free now! Go play now Magic!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If I remember the schedule, this means your husband got back in time to say goodbye, right? I'm glad he did.

She looks wonderful in that picture. Sleep soft, good girl.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to read the news about Magic, she will always be your magic Golden girl.
Rest In Peace Magic, and say hello to Fred for me


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Chris - I'm so sorry. Even being able to "prepare" for this day you're never "prepared". Knowing it's a must doesn't make it any easier. She was absolutely beautiful and that picture is calendar worthy.

I cannot add to anything anyone has said except to say to Magic - Magic, please kiss my angel Duke for me and sniff his butt. You two will have a wonderful time together with all of the other rainbow kids. Run pain free, sweet girl.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Steve thank you for the beautiful tribute picture. They mean so much to all of us who have been through this.

Brian, he did make it back thankfully. I think she waited for him.

Duke's momma, I did LOL at the butt sniff. I'm sure it is butt sniffs all around right now.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Jazz will need lots of love and attention to help her grieve. Gunnie still comes and lays his head on my lap and looks so sad. I tell him I know he is missing Selka and I am too. We grieve together. Lots of tears for you today Chris.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Such a beautiful photo, a beautiful dog, a terrible day. So very sad for you but of course also thankful Magic is at peace and painfree and running with all her new and old friends now and hoping she finds my lovely Cracker too. Bless you, wishing you healing and comfort in your memories. x


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. That picture is perfect.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

What a fantastic picture, such a lovely reminder of that Magic spirit all goldens have. Im so sorry you, your family and Jazz are going through this, life is so unfair  I send you healing thoughts and hugs. Run free Magic...xxx


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Chris I am so sorry, I hope that the good times and happy memories you all have of Magic will help you through, it is a testament of your love for her that you knew the time was right to let her go.
Beautiful photo of Magic.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Chris.
What a beautiful photo of Magic. Rest in peace, pretty girl.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Magic. I know how special she is to you and my heart aches. She is a beautiful girl and the picture you posted is so wonderful.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

so sorry Chris 
sleep well Magic, enjoy your time playing with all your friends at the bridge 
lovely photo of her Chris shows her personality and love of life off to a tee 
thinking of you all at this sad time
give Jazz a big hug and kiss from Ruby and me xx


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs to you - so sorry to hear of Magic.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Chris i am so sorry for the loss of Magic as they others said what a truely beautiful photo i would get the framed if you already haven't.

I have tears rolling down my face as well.

Like many other i just know the pain you are going through right now.

RIP sweet Magic 

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

Hugs 
Maggie


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. The picture of Magic is beautiful, you can see the joy in her eyes. RIP Magic.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sorry about Magic, my thoughts and prayer are with you. Magic is running with my Duncan where there is no pain, no thunderstorms, and plenty of tennis balls.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that Magic had to leave.

She was a beautiful girl... I love that picture of her.

Rest in Peace sweet Magic.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Chris, I am so very sorry about Magic. It is just heartbreaking. Hugs to you....RIP sweet Magic.
I so love that picture of your Magic...it is just breathtaking xxoo


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My deepest sympathy on the loss of your beautiful Magic. What a blessing for her and all of you that her passing was peaceful and filled with love.....


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry to hear about Magic - my deepest condolences to your family. That is a wonderful picture of her, she looks so very happy and I can understand why it is one of your favorites. Rest in peace sweet, beautiful girl...

Christine


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

That picture of her is so beautiful! I'm so sorry that you lost her, there is never enough time with them. I think they are lent to us from God and that is why we have them for such a brief time. RIP Magic!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rest in peace, dear Magic..


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Magic was a lovely lady. You hurt now, but Magic does not, and I hope you can find some comfort in that. She is very, very lucky that you love her enough to have let her go.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris, from Magic to you

From a Grateful Friend
You're giving me a special gift,
So sorrowfully endowed,
And through these last few cherished days,
Your courage makes me proud.
But really, love is knowing when your best friend is in pain,
And understanding earthly acts
Will only be in vain.
So looking deep into your eyes,
Beyond, into your soul,
I see in you the magic that will
Once more make me whole.
The strength that you possess,
Is why I look to you today,
To do this thing that must be done,
For it's the only way.
That strength is why I've followed you,
And chose you as my friend,
And why I've loved you all these years...
My partner till the end.
Please, understand just what this gift
You're giving, means to me,
It gives me back the strength I've lost,
And all my dignity.
You take a stand on my behalf,
For that is what friends do.
And know that what you do is right,
For I believe it, too.
So one last time, I breathe your scent,
And through your hand I feel,
The courage that's within you,
To grant me this appeal.
Cut the leash that holds me here,
Dear friend, and let me run,
Once more a strong and steady dog,
My pain and struggle done.
And don't despair my passing,
For I won't be far away,
Forever here, within your heart,
And memory I'll stay.
I'll be there watching over you,
Your ever-faithful friend,
And in your memories I'll run,
... a young dog once again (anon)


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i AM SO VERY VERY SORRY YOU LOST YOUR BEAUTIFUL GIRL. I HAD HOPED YOU WOULD HAVE MORE TIME. BUT THEN, THERE IS NEVER ENOUGH IS THERE. WE COULD HAVE THEM 70 YEARS AND IT WOULD BE NO EASIER TOLET THEM GO.

THERE ARE MANY MANY WONDERFUL DOGS JUST FROM THIS FORUM AT THE BRIDGE AND I KNOW SHE WILL FIND MANY MANY FRIENDS WHILE WAITING FOR YOU.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Magic*

Rest in peace, Dear, sweet, Magic girl!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh I am so so sorry, I was hoping you would have longer but they tell you when it is time. She was such a sweet girl, my thoughts are with you all, much love xx


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Missing her so much. I can't believe this happened so fast. Ugh...


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry, there isn't anything to make it easier. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Chris, I'm so sorry. Magic is free to run and play for as long as she wants to now.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your girl. It hurts every day, but it does get easier. I hope your pain starts to ease and you can remember all the special little things with a smile soon.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry. She was beautiful.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry, Chris! She was beautiful indeed.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Magic was a beautiful and special girl. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Magic


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

I am so VERY SORRY about Magic-the only positive is she did not linger on and suffer.

We lost both our Snobear and Smooch suddenly, too.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Chris - I am so very sorry for your loss of beautiful Magic. It breaks my heart a little more each time one of our sweet girls leaves us. You are in my thoughts, I know how hard it is to come to terms with. There is never enough time in a sweet dog's life to tell them enough how much they are loved.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry your time with Magic has come to an end.


----------

